# Pulse Software Tutorial



## BlueBelle (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking for some help I'm new to embroidery, I have a Sublimation Business and decided to get into Embroidery,

I bought a second hand machine and got Pulse Signature 2000 with the Machine unfortunately the gentleman couldn't show me how to work the Software as he used Wilcom.

Iv tried and tried but can't seem to work it out any assistance pointers videos tutorials teachers anything to help would be much appreciated


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

When you open your software there is usually a "Help" icon on the top bar. In my software (not Pulse) the user manual is found there. Have a look and see if you have one as well. Otherwise go to You-Tube and search for 'Pulse embroidery software'. There seem to be quite a few tutorials available.


----------



## BlueBelle (Jul 21, 2014)

Much appreciated thank you a combination of words I didn't use :-( thanks once again


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would checkout pulselist:

Pulselist - Pulse Microsystems Community


Pulselist is the primary online help group for Pulse. I haven't been a member for about ten years but it was very helpful when I first started. There are also Tajima machine groups. While those groups aren't dedicated to software issues many of the members use Pulse and probably wouldn't mind answering an occasional question. You could also try asking here although its hard with different software versions and levels.


----------



## cynthia24 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi, 
I also bought a used Toyota AD 820a with Pulse Signature Software. When the seller showed me, it was working well and I was able to draw and design my own designs. After I fixed the machine at my place (the machine came with the laptop with the software), I cant see any drawing modes other than Fonts and top tools. I couldnt figure out what I did. I have the software CD but I couldnt do anything with that... am so hopelessly wondering how I can reterive them. I thought of becoming a member in the Pulse micro community... but in the registration I got stuck with the "Add your Device number" which is supposed to be 7 characters... I dont know what is that... Can anyone help me so that I can fix the software and start my small business.
Thank you
Cynthia


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

The device number is referring to the number on the Pulse dongle device. The Pulse Community wants to make sure you are using registered software. I've forgotton what the registration rules are but I would guess that ownership should be officially transferred to you.


----------



## cynthia24 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for your timely help, Jennifer. I was able to get to register in Pulse Micro.


----------

